# Laufradsatz Mavic Crossride silber / Ice Spiker PRO



## bobe (3. Februar 2011)

Habe hier 3 Schmankerl bei ebay eingestellt.

1. Laufradsatz Mavic Crossride silber 99 Euro








2. Ice Spiker Pro Spikereifen 2 Stück 88 Euro






3. Tune / Montane Featherlite Velo Jacket schwarz XXL NEU 33 Euro


----------



## lord flo (26. Februar 2011)

Hi!

ist der LRS noch zu haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobe (26. Februar 2011)

Nein ist bereits verkauft, aber die Montane Jacke steht wieder in ebay und läuft morgen aus. Hinzu gekommen sind folgende Sachen:

Ritchey WCS Sattelstütze 27,2x 350mm

Russell Soft Shell Herren Gilet / Weste Gr. XXL

2x Flaschenhalter Carbonlook


----------

